# Wild Boar hunt



## Whitetail (Nov 19, 2002)

We got back from our pig hunt on sun and it was a blast. We had 10 shooters and got 8 pigs, 1 ram, and a bison. Here are some pic.


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

Where did you go?


----------



## Whitetail (Nov 19, 2002)

It was the Trophy Ranch in Ubley. 90 min from Detroit in the Thumb


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

What was the cost? Did it cover processing, packaging, etc? Would like to go on a hog hunt and could use some more info. What was the "area" like? How large, terrain, etc? thanks!!


----------



## Whitetail (Nov 19, 2002)

The guy's at the trophy ranch were great. We had ten shooters and got 8 pigs the biggest was about 250 and the smallest was 220. One guy took a Buffalo and another took a nice ram.
They had 165 acers Of really nice woods and swamp. The cost was $450 for the boar and $60 to process it. The bison was $775 and $200 for processing and the ram was also $450. We already booked for next year.


----------



## mich bowmaster (Mar 2, 2002)

Does this place have a web site?


----------



## Labo14941 (Feb 12, 2004)

Very cool.


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

Hey if any of you wanna try another really hard hunt...come on over I live in lapeer...I will let you shoot my cows and sheep for real cheap....


----------



## Jethro (May 8, 2003)

Looks like a great time


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

How much for a cow chuckinduck? Are they one of those sneaky Herferds of just some old milk cow?


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

I wasn't aware there was a difference.....they are all equally wiley...ha ha ha.....no can hunting for me


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

I want to shoot a hog someday with a flinter.
Why are the others against a preserve hunt?
Beats the heck outta buying burger from Kroger.
At least they hunted and killed what the will eat.
Many people don't have the time or money to travel and they apprieciate the idea of shooting what they eat.
I hunt preserve birds so my dog can work birds more often.
Many times I give away the birds to people who love to eat them.
Preserves serve a good purpose.
I support them and those who hunt at them.


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

Trout, Well said.

I am one to NOT support deer hunts, because these individuals dont just shoot average bucks, but the ELITE bucks of the world. Then BRAG!! 

But for some guys to shoot a HOG that eat it, 


HAVE FUN!!!


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

Sportsmen better start supporting any legel form of harvesting game rather they like it or not. Some of you think it's wrong to pay to hunt well some think it's wrong to shoot a hungry animal over a bait pile while others think it's wrong to run game animals with hounds. Just because you don't like it or can't afford it doesn't mean it wrong so why bash somebody that does. Why worry about Peta we're duing a good job bashing each other instead of fighting the enemy.


----------



## Jethro (May 8, 2003)

Well put Dunker.


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

I might go get a few for 25 bucks a peice down south in the spring.


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

> How much for a cow chuckinduck? Are they one of those sneaky Herferds of just some old milk cow?


Werent you making a "DIG" about canned hunts with this statement?

Just wondered, I am for them if people will SAY they shot that deer from a fenced enclosure, and not preach about being a great hunter.


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

No it was a dig at some body that has to make fun of somebody elses hunt because they eithor can't afford it or don't like it. I have bird dogs and like to pheasant hunt but have no access to land with wild birds so it's eithor pay to play or not hunt pheasants. Perserve (can)hunts also allow me to hunt other birds not avabile here in Mi. chukers, huns, and even mutian(different color phase) pheasants. Am I interested in a hog or deer hunt no but I'm sure not going poke fun at somebody that does.


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

Cool Worm Dunker, I was just wondering if you were playing both sides. 

I am for both sides on this one, but I am 100% ALL for someone to hunt anyway they want as long as its LEGAL!!


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

As long as it's leagel and they eat what they shoot except coyotte and bobcat. Never ate eithor and don't plan on trying.


----------



## rockinmichigan (Feb 22, 2004)

Would you guys say its more fun to boar hunt then to do like deer hunting or hunting for something else?


----------



## djkillaz (Mar 7, 2004)

deer. and not even close on any other species.


----------



## rockinmichigan (Feb 22, 2004)

I'd like to do some deer hunting too once I get squared away. But I'd have to say I'd want to do some boar hunting as soon as I can once I do get situated with stuff.


----------



## Garys Guns (Feb 2, 2005)

Where did you go for this bore hunt?
We are looking for a place to hunt in Michigan.
please e-mail [email protected]


----------



## jps (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi there,
When I was a kid/youth back in my homeland I would go with my fathers and friends in the wild board hunts. That is a great hunt...

1) these animals are really hard to get, provided that they have good habitat and closed areas to hide, they are usually nocturnal and you have to sweat to get them within fire range.

2) want "more sport"? try this: a pack of 5 dogs that know their bussines, a long knife, fully moon: go for them, when the dogs "tree" the pig (yes, they surround it until the hog puts its back against a tree and fights back), one of the dogs will take the hog by the nose (the craziest one) and you can take courage (need to be crazier than the dog), take the animal by the mane with your left and stab it to death with the right...
sounds crazy? well, it is the way some people hunt down there...

OR you can anbush them near the water source or on their way from the corn fields to the forest.

OR just go for a walk: walk, listen.... walk, listen, keep the wind on your nose and persevere!

except in summer when they are dying for the water, 5+ out of 10 you won't we able to shoot.

I call that sport!

4) where I come from there is NO public land open to hunting, if you have a friend or a rancher tired of the pigs you hunt for free, if you have not, you pay, What's the difference, huh?

5) WILD BOAR: you are not looking for a monster body, rather you are looking for an old black+grey animal, arround 300 pounds max. with more developement if the fore-end rather than the backend and of course with a pair of BIG white canine teeh... everything else probably is incorporating some domestic pig genes...
this is inevitable at some point because they are the same species and they cross naturally.


congrats to the hunters!
I wish I had the money to do that here in MI!
JPS


----------



## Bwana (Sep 28, 2004)

Nice piece of Bacon Whitetail! Is this a Russian Boar? I do not know very much about pig hunting but I hear they are the meanest pig to hunt.


----------



## Trushot_Archer (Dec 2, 2002)

Well after reading this post a while back I started looking into things. Found a place just West of Jackson...very close to home for me, and that;s how I'll be spending SuperBowl Sunday is chasing a fat hairy Russian Boar with a bow and a few good friends!!

Thanks for the post Whitetail...inspired me.


----------



## rockinmichigan (Feb 22, 2004)

jps, where are you from? I definately want to go on my first boar hunt. I don't know when the season is this year, but hopefully by then whenever it is I'll be licensed up and ready to rock 'em, sock 'em. 
Trushot, doesn't Ted Nugent have a ranch in that neck of the woods around Jackson?


----------



## Trushot_Archer (Dec 2, 2002)

Yes....but I'm not going to his place,

There IS NO SEASON Rockin. Go when you want. Only way to hunt them is ona game ranch...private property, no hunter orange, no license, no season....


Think of it like a Sam's Club where you shop for animals to shoot.  

Whenever ya got the dollars you can get the bacon.


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

Let us all know what you think of the hunt Trushot.


----------



## jps (Jan 6, 2005)

rockinmichigan said:


> jps, where are you from? ?


 Rockin':
my homeland is waaaay south (La Pampa, Argentina)...
down there is open year round though .

hope you can find a good preserve near here
good luck!

JP


----------



## rockinmichigan (Feb 22, 2004)

jps, well that is way south. Probably a heck of a lot warmer down there then it is up here.
Trushot, I thought for sure there was a season. You would know before I would, I didn't get to check. I think that's pretty cool, I think once I get things in order money wise I can find someone that has private property so I can do some boar hunting. Would y'all say that its more challenging without the dogs running the boar? My guess would be yes.


----------



## sisu1 (Jan 24, 2005)

Do you all remember "Hogzilla" that was taken in Southern Georgia? This hog weighed 1,000 lbs., was 12' lg. and had 9" tusks.

*Chris Griffin and 'Hogzilla'*
__________________

_Last edited by sisu1 : Yesterday at 11:47 PM. Reason: added photo _


----------



## windsinger (Mar 12, 2005)

Looking To Go Hog In The Lansing Michigan Area, Does Anyone Know Of Any Preserves In The Area ? I Heard At The Cleveland Ohio Sportsman Show That There Was A Preserve In The Area And A Hunting Guide Named Mike Ryan. If Anyone Knows Of The Preserve Let Me Know, I Heard It Was A Good Hunt
Thanks Windsinger


----------



## fishin' fin (Feb 12, 2004)

Looks like fair chase is in the minority around here. :sad:


----------

